# Outlook невозможно открыть элемент



## DOC (22.05.2018)

Привет, у одного из пользователей приходят письма которые не открываются аутлуком 2007. Вылезает сообщение


> "Невозможно открыть элемент. Не поддерживается требуемый алгоритм безопасности".


Как открыть письма?


----------



## Spark (22.05.2018)

Скорее всего письма зашифрованы, и скорее всего нужно поставить Крипто про, или что у вас там


----------



## Xeno (23.01.2019)

скорее всего нужно обновить Crypto PRO или Crypto Pro CSP


----------

